# New York Reptile Expo July 8



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Tri-staters
Its that time again!!!
Westchester County Center will be hosting the Reptile Expo again. 

Who is going to be attending?
Anyone looking for something specific?

Post all your comments.


Welcome to ReptileExpo.com


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope to be there


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Im looking for some Monkey Pods!!!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I believe the Notorious Tinctorious (Jeremy & Richard) will be vending.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Tim Heath will also be there. Dales Bearded dragons will be there with great prices for supplies like always. 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I can bring some sub adult F1 Escudos $250 each, only if there's interest.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I can bring this 20H Vivarium with Internal Air Circulation if anyone is interested in purchasing it.


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll be looking for some leucomelas, and _maybe_ some mint terribilis...


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a few frogs for sale pics are on request. All froglets are eating springs and ff. I am willing to listen to trades. Also if I have something that the notorious tinc table may have please buy from him as he does pay to vend at that show. Thanks 

- intermedius (standard)
-Line/Origin - Tarlton line 
-Age - 4 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.1 

-imitator (standard)
-Line/Origin - Unknown
-Age - 5 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.1 

-Orange Lamasi
-Line/Origin - Ptan 
-Age - 4 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.3 

-Varadero
-Line/Origin - Ptan
-Age - 3 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.2

-pumilio 'Popa 
-Line/Origin - WC 12’ import (bought a group off a board member) 
-Age -unknown
-Quantity - 1.0.1 (was told from seller one is a calling male but has not called for me)

-pumilio Cauchero 
-line - f1's from 07 import
-Age - 3 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.3


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone driving up from the city who I could hitch a ride with?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I have 6 baby crested geckos all feeding well on CGD and newborn dubia. they are from 3 unrelated pairs. asking $40 each or take all $175. Pics can be taken upon request. I am also heading to the show from Hoboken nj if anyone needs to hitch a ride. Ill be attending but not staying longer then a few hours. Might have some other odds and ends for sale gotta check tanks and vvis and see whats hiding out. any questions feel free to pm me.

oh and also open to trades


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking for a Male Varadero!!!!!!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i didn't know that jeremy was vending. i guess he finnaly got a table.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

pa.walt said:


> i didn't know that jeremy was vending. i guess he finnaly got a table.


Hey Walt. Been doing it for 1.5 yrs or so.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I have approximately 25 varadero from multiple bloodlines ranging from 2 months to adult sized (some sexable). Most are over 4 months+. I can have them brought to the show if anyone is interested. I’m only interested in selling lots of 10 or more Please PM me for more info or make an offer. Serious inquiries only. Must receive payment by Friday 07Jul12. 

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> Hey Walt. Been doing it for 1.5 yrs or so.


 i didn't you vended there. last time i was there only tim heath and black jungle where vending. pretty sure it was less than 1.5 years ago.


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

Update on frogs available for the show. All froglets are eating ff. Also if I have something that the notorious tinc table may have please buy from him as he does pay to vend at that show. Thanks 

- intermedius (standard)
-Line/Origin - Tarlton line 
-Age - 4 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.1 
-$50

-Orange Lamasi
-Line/Origin - Ptan 
-Age - 4 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.3 
-$ 100 for all 3 

-pumilio 'Popa 
-Line/Origin - WC 12’ import (bought a group off a board member) 
-Age -unknown
-Quantity - 1.0.1 (was told from seller one is a calling male but has not called for me)
-$ 290 probable pair 

-pumilio Cauchero 
-line - f1's from 07 import
-Age - 3 to 4 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.2
-$100 ea


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I have 2 females ambioles chameleons 4.5 months old if anyone is interested, $100 each. 

















pic of the sire


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I will be there, I have 2 babies escudo, 4-5 el dorado and 1 female benedicta, if you interested PM me, thanks.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, I'm not gonna make this one either. I haven't gone to WP in so long, I think I'm having withdrawal symptoms... my wallet kinda thanks me though.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Richard won't make this one but I should still have a decent selection of darts. Also put together some culture kits and bulk media. Will have a huge selection of feeders including 6 types of ff, 5 types of Isopods, springtails, etc. 
I will be bringing plant cuttings as well.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

JeremyHuff said:


> Richard won't make this one but I should still have a decent selection of darts. Also put together some culture kits and bulk media. Will have a huge selection of feeders including 6 types of ff, 5 types of Isopods, springtails, etc.
> I will be bringing plant cuttings as well.


Will you be selling Varaderos?


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Will you be selling Varaderos?


I also need varaderos, hook me up


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Last call on Escudos, won't be bringing any unless they're "pre-ordered".


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Im looking for some Monkey Pods!!!


same here haha!


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

i really need some red bastimentos or cristobal!!


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

JeremyHuff said:


> Richard won't make this one but I should still have a decent selection of darts. Also put together some culture kits and bulk media. Will have a huge selection of feeders including 6 types of ff, 5 types of Isopods, springtails, etc.
> I will be bringing plant cuttings as well.


all the stuff I'm looking for


----------



## Chillean frog (Nov 29, 2011)

Im looking for an adult male varadero if anyone can bring to the show


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Chillean frog said:


> Im looking for an adult male varadero if anyone can bring to the show


Lol, Aren't we all.Ive been looking for one for a while, havent had any luck. Good luck though


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

bobrez said:


> I also need varaderos, hook me up


I have 2 that I'll bring to the show.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

It looks like I'll have Veradero, 
male standard imitator, 
trio of Iquitos amazonica, 
two trios of variabilis, 
adult proven trio of yellow truncatus, 
adult unsexed trio of green aurataneia, 
subadult red galacts, 
female yellowback tinctorius, 
Santa isabel anthonyi
Rio saladillo group
Poss pair of rio canario. 
lots of azureus and leucomelas froglets. 

May have a couple more things as I am trying to thin out before moving to a house at the end of the month.


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I will be there if anyone wants any small ferns or orchids


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

Final update before the show if anyone wants to make an offer please do. 


- intermedius (standard)
-Line/Origin - Tarlton line 
-Age - 5 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.1 
- $50

-Orange Lamasi
-Line/Origin - Ptan 
-Age - 5 months oow
-Quantity - 0.0.3 
-$ 100 for all 3


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

How was the turn out?


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

I couldnt make it, still need a few Veradero and a male standard imi


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

eos said:


> How was the turn out?


It was a great show. I was there for the majority of the time. Got there at 10, pick up some varaderos from Jeremy Huff. The temperature inside was comfortable. Saw my first pumilio at the show. Blackjungle had a great selection of plants like every show. Left around 11 to prep them up. Came back around 12. Walk around, ask a few questions. Saw a boa that was worth 20,000 dollars. It look awesome. Next one is on september 9.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> It was a great show. I was there for the majority of the time. Got there at 10, pick up some varaderos from Jeremy Huff. The temperature inside was comfortable. Saw my first pumilio at the show. Blackjungle had a great selection of plants like every show. Left around 11 to prep them up. Came back around 12. Walk around, ask a few questions. Saw a boa that was worth 20,000 dollars. It look awesome. Next one is on september 9.


Must be nice to live so close by!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I have to stop going to these shows till I'm finished with school. I just see stuff I want and can't have.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

jacobi said:


> I have to stop going to these shows till I'm finished with school. I just see stuff I want and can't have.


Im trying to enjoy the summer, especially these shows. Hell will start again when i begin again.


----------

